# Hens in St.Louis area!!! YAAAAY



## lgb

I finally got to beat someone out to my trees!
[/url] 
[url=http://i866.photobucket.com/albums/ab227/elemmon3/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-
10/IMG_20141004_142003917_zpsbfmm8jtl.jpg?1412515336684&amp;1412515337490][img][/url] [url=http://i866.photobucket.com/albums/ab227/elemmon3/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-10/IMG_20141004_142424683_zps7khhjxyb.jpg?1412515336684&amp;1412515337490][img][/url]


----------



## lgb

I went to Pere Marquette State Park. Its a great place to find hens. So if you live in the area go out and look. There are alot of hens not yet ready to pick. I left several behind including the big white pair you see next to each other in my pictures.


----------



## jmerx

Can anyone tell me if this is a lion's mane or if its even


----------



## jmerx

This is what I found today hens chickens chants oysters and maybe lion's mane


----------



## jmerx




----------



## lgb

Yes it is a lions mane. Hericium Erinaceus in my opinion is what you have. I like to slice them about 3/8" thick and bread them with 50:50 Andy's red and flour. I fried mine up a long with the hens, chickens and white bass...mmmm!!! Very nice haul jmerx!!!


----------



## jmerx

thanks LGB not too bad yourself .the reason why I question the lion's mane is because the little hairs are shorter than I'm used to seeing.


----------



## lgb

I know from what I have read at mushroomexpert.com that the young specimens will have short spines when still immature. One thing I do know for sure is they are delicious! Lol


----------



## lgb

I will down by Ironton Mo. This weekend. I sure hope my trees I marked year before last produce this year. Last year not a single tree produced anything. I was extremely puzzled. I checked all the way up to the freeze.


----------



## clwstl

Went out to Saturday 10/4/14 to an area where I've found fairly large dried-out last year's hens in the past. Large,old oaks. I found one good sized hen and white-pored chicken mushroom--it didnt form leaves or shelves, was very "knobby". It was coming right out of the ground, must be a big root.

Please post if you find hens in St. Louis, I have some trees to check/recheck if people think they're still coming up.

Thanks,

CLW


----------



## jmerx

hens just started in this area found some the last two weeks.


----------



## lgb

I found at least 5 that I left behind in Pere Marquette state park that were not mature enough to harvest on Sat. I hope its not too late down by Ironton/Farmington area.


----------



## lgb

@jmerx are you hunting in Stl area? I live on outskirts of Granite City IL and have never found any lobster mushrooms. I was looking at your pics in your album and looks like you have a mess of lobsters. I don't have any private land I just hunt parks and....shhhhh preserves in this area. I do have land on Lake Hanna property I hunt. I can also hunt land in Pochahantas I'll which is private property but seldom do.


----------



## jmerx

LGB I actually live in DeSoto and only hunt Parks myself mostly but I travel to find parks with moisture.South Missouri wear I found them past me about a half hour


----------



## turick

Found my first hen in St. Charles county! I'm guessing it's about 20 lbs.


----------



## lgb

That's a biggie!!! 8-O nice one!


----------



## clwstl

That's quite a large one, good job!


----------



## jmerx

This is all i found one dried up softball size


----------



## jmerx

not sure what happened keeps putting up wrong


----------



## turick

Hey guys... quick discussion on preserving these things. I grew up with my dad picking 100+ pounds of hens per year and giving them away to friends an family. We would soak them in water to kill all the bugs and loosen all of the dirt, then clean them, then put them in freezer zip lock baggies filled with water. They would freeze into huge blocks of ice in the baggies. I've pulled them out years later, ran hot water over them to thaw the ice as quickly as possible (thawing the ice slowly would ruin them) and they were as good as new. 

I have searched everywhere, and I have never, ever heard anybody say this. The big thing seems to be dehydration and to avoid moisture. 

Has anybody else done this or heard of this? My dad has severe dementia so it's impossible for me to ask him how he came up with this, but as of right now, I'm about to freeze all of my hen in ziplock baggies.


----------



## lgb

Interesting, I freeze my fish fillets like that. It prevents freezer burn rather effectively. I say try a bag and freeze it solid and then try the quick thaw and see how they turn out. I wish I had a dehydrator. I will buy one some day. If I come home with a bunch I will give it a go.


----------



## jmerx

I have froze my comb tooth and coral that way work fine.I also took some hens wrap them in freezer paper and put them in a ziplock.I defrosted them few days later and they were fine


----------



## turick

Thanks guys... that's exactly what I ended up doing.


----------



## turick

jmerx - I know this might be a bit old, but you might want to do a taste test side by side with that bearded tooth sauteing vs breading and frying. I find them the best just sauteed in butter.


----------



## jmerx

Thanx turick all info is appreciated


----------



## jmerx

I have someone watching us comb tooth tree and they called me today said it was ready to harvest.he said there is four big ones on it hope the rain doesn't mess them up before I can get to him


----------



## lgb

Well there were no hens down by Farmington Mo. I thought for sure I would find some this year/weekend. I am hoping I am just early. I saw no buttons or stumps so I'm confident nobody has beat me to them. I will go back till its too cold. I am beginning to wonder if my finds two years ago were an anomaly.


----------



## jmerx

No hens this weekend but I did get about a dozen combtooth and some chicken only one chicken was good enough to take home.


----------



## boogie

Hi folks. I'm new to the sight. I live in Desoto. Recently I've found 7 hens 1 massive chicken and a bunch of oysters. These shooms are popping everywhere. Hopefully I can post pics.


----------



## clwstl

Hi folks,

I think we are still in the midst of mushroom season. Sunday 10/12/14 I collected four or five hens totaling 8-10 lbs from the base of an oak in St. Louis County. Last night I finally saw the annual big flush of ringless honeys in my yard in St. Louis County, collected 5+ pounds and left about half to finish growing today. 

CLW


----------



## lgb

What's up Boogie welcome to the forum. Its nice to see new people here. Just click on the FAQ and find the pic section and it will walk you right through it. Easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## jmerx

Hi boogie I live in desoto to maybe we can get together sometime I love looken. I've been just about every weekend since June.


----------



## boogie

Thanks for the welcome LGB. Been wanting to join for some time.


----------



## boogie

Sounds good jmerx! I'm on vacation this week and I've been out daily.


----------



## jmerx

I mostly hunt public ground state park are usually good. Not sure if I can get out befor Sunday. What areas do u go?


----------



## boogie

Well so far, I haven't left city limits. Every shroom I've found has been right under our noses. Be surprised what you'll find on you way to Walmart. Lol!!!


----------



## lgb

I can't count how many times I've had to correct my steering trying to check out all the big oak trees I see on the road. I have yet to spot one! lol I have spotted some oysters though but I'd never trespass. :mrgreen:


----------



## boogie

I hear you. I just knock on the door and ask if it's in someone's yard. Parks and cemeterys have been good to me.


----------



## lgb

People don't take too kindly to trespassers, understandably so. I have accidentally crossed a property line before and was lost and scared. the owner directed to the right direction. My son and I were coming out across his field and ran into him. He didn't look too happy but was understanding after I apologized and told him what happened.


----------



## jmerx

I picked a couple more combtooth today.


----------



## lgb

I need to get out of work early enough to hit the canal for some oysters. There are tons of dead elms, maples and cottonwoods. Oyster heaven!!! I bet I can fill a trash bag with all this rain!


----------



## lgb

If anybody knows where Hartford canal is by new poag road that's an oyster honey hole. That's in IL.


----------



## boogie

I've never found comb tooth before but my eyes are open.


----------



## boogie

I found a bunch of oysters Saturday on the Mississippi River while fishing. Gave most of them to family and friends. Heading back to that spot this weekend for more.


----------



## jmerx

U need to try them very good shroom


----------



## jmerx

Picked a bowl full of oysters yesterday


----------



## jmerx

need help with honey mushrooms think I found for big patches are clusters but not sure if they are honey they're growing out of somebody's lawn in their front yard but they've cut the tree in the stump down will the honeys still grow on the roots that are left behind


----------



## boogie

They probably are honeys. I got a few bunches in my front yard. I've read you must parboil them for a short time or they will give you a tummy ache.


----------



## jack

Make sure they're Honeys and not Jacks. These are Jacks


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/user42892_pic9205_1243473447_zpsfb7c19b2.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## jmerx

My first thought was honeys when I seen them just not one I've found a lot of


----------



## jmerx

I believe these are honeys 2. can anybody confirm


----------



## jmerx

I found this hen today driving down the road biggest one yet


----------



## clwstl

Jmerx--

Your first photo looks like ringless honey (Armillaria Tabescens), they popped out on lawns big time this past week, especially mine--I collected 5-10 lbs worth. The are growing from an old oak or maple stump, they definitely keep growing even if the tree is cut down.

The second photo looks like regular honeys (Armillaria Mellea).

Good sized hen in that last pic. You are really tearing it up this season.


----------



## jmerx

Thanx clwstl this is my fisrt season hunting most. Morels and chants are what got me started.my dad called me one day said come over and look at this mushroom and it was all over with from there.


----------



## lgb

Nice Hen jmerx! Not fair I've been hoping to find one driving down the road ever since I started looking for them. What got me hooked on shroomin were green spored lepiota's. I kept seeing them pop up and looked SOOOO enticing... lol right before they opened up. I'd think man I bet those are good to eat! Went online and started looking around and bought a couple books including mushrooms demystified by David Aurora. My favorite book is Edible Wild mushrooms of Illinois and surrounding states. GREAT book for beginners.I have a Peterson Field Guide and Mushrooms Poisons and Panaceas.


----------



## jmerx

Lgb that's cool I have that Illinois book 2 I also have a Missouri conservation book that I like better


----------



## jmerx

Did good today 3 big hens and about 6 pound ringed honeys. I will post pics later.


----------



## jmerx

we could have filled the table with honeys there are so many. We laughed more than we took. <a href="http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/jeremymerx/media/IMAG0378_zpsl1dbmoap.jpg.html" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## turick

Nice finds jmerx!


----------



## jmerx

Hauled all i could on a 7 mile hike. My backpack was stuffed full of hens and had 2 ten lb tater sack of honeys tied to it.


----------



## lgb

Jmerx you are a mushroom MACHINE lol !!!!


----------



## jmerx

.my wife calls it obsessive compulsive.


----------



## boogie

It's definitely an obsession! Lol!!! I was headed down highway 110 about 6 o'clock this evening on my way home from work and spotted 2 gorgeous hens
about 30yds from the road. Did a u turn and went and got them suckers.


----------



## jmerx

Nice score. That's the best finding them driven.


----------



## jmerx

That's close to me I live in the village


----------



## boogie

Yep. That's not far from you at all. I live near Casey's.


----------



## jmerx

Were did u say that tree was agian. Lol


----------



## boogie

Lol!! Seriously though, we should get together for a hunt.


----------



## jmerx

Sounds good. Getten late in the year. Next 2 weekends r booked between holloween party and youth season. We will get together just not sure when do u text.


----------



## boogie

Yeah I text. I agree it's getting late in the season. I got a spot to check for oysters very soon in crystal city.


----------



## jmerx

Here's my # 3143749282 shoot me a texted if u get time. You are a male right doesn't matter much to me but it does to my wife?


----------



## boogie

LOL!!!! I all male. Lol. I'll send you a text with my real name later
. I'm at work


----------



## jmerx

Hey boogie have some free time sat morning u interested???


----------



## boogie

I may have to work Saturday morning. I won't know for sure until late tomorrow evening. I sent a text to that number and never got a response.


----------



## jmerx

Sorry big thumbs 314 374 9182


----------



## boogie

Cool got it in my phone now. Gonna send u a text.


----------



## clwstl

Boogie and JMerx--good luck.

Found 20 lbs + of hens in St. Louis County Saturday in about a 200 yard range of each other. Sorry posting so late but I can't figure out how to get the picture up. Don't know if it will be worth it to look this weekend, is anyone still having luck?


----------



## jmerx

.scored some chicken and honeys today


----------



## jmerx

Clwstl all u need to do to post pic is copy and paste the html code in the reply box photobucket works good.


----------



## boogie

It too nice to be at work! !!!


----------



## jmerx

That's why I hit the woods. Only took an hour.


----------



## jmerx

awfully quiet out there tonight nobody find any mushrooms this weekend???


----------



## lgb

I been working so many hours. 7 days this week, can't turn down the double time. Would have been a nice day to hit the lake too!


----------



## jmerx

Lgb that's a bummer. The last three days have been to butiful to work, but I now what u mean get while the gettens good.Well good luck and I hope you can get out before it's over!:'(


----------



## lgb

Yea I am trying to save some money to buy another camper for my lot. I plan on hitting the woods next weekend. We don't work many Sundays. So I'm sure I'll get out there.


----------



## boogie

Got out for awhile today and found some nice bearded tooth and a few oysters!


----------



## lgb

So would you guys say you like finding them more than eating them? It is cool as &amp;%$$ to go find free food that others would never consider eating lol I can honestly say I love hens the most then oysters, morels and chickens. I do however get the biggest rush from finding the elusive morel. I haven't tried honey's yet. How do you guys prefer to prepare them?


----------



## jmerx

I like most of my shrooms friedI also like eating them as much as I like finding them and yes finding free food is the coolest thing ever.I don't see any chanterelles on that list you're missing out if you're not picking chants.


----------



## lgb

Oh yes I love chanterelles can't believe I left them out. I sauté them and eat with steak. I've never tried frying them. Another one I really liked but only got to eat once was lepiota Americana pdg.


----------



## jmerx

I couldn't believe it either. Never had that one.


----------



## lgb

It reminded me of a big portabella. I sautéd them and ate on a hamburger. The next day I used them in my spaghetti sauce once I was confident I wouldn't poisen my family lol just kidding I was 110% positive on my I'd. Its wise to try a little the first time. I gotta get out there and pick some honeys and try them. Do you fry them too? How do you bread them? I like about 40/60 mix of flour and Andy's.


----------



## jmerx

that'll work most of the time I will dip in egg and milk then roll them in flower.I managed to dehydrate a gallon of ringless honey.and just a few with rings. Not sure what I'm going to do with him yet but when I find out I have enough to last through the winter. Have you ever had chanterelle soup yet had my first bowl this summer finally found enough very good.


----------



## lgb

I have not tried the soup but would love to try it. U need to buy a dehydrated too but meat slicer is first on the list. I love making home cured smoked bacon. Dang that stuff is GOOD! Hopefully I'll find some nice fresh honeys.


----------



## clwstl

We have huge blooms of ringless honeys in my area. Unfortunately, I think they are just about done, but you might find a late patch. I find them to be good, generic mushrooms, no exotic flavor. Where they really shine is dried, it brings out a nice flavor.

What I want to know is how jmerx keeps finding combtooth / bear's tooth mushrooms...I never seem to find any (even when I remember to look up).


----------



## lgb

He must have a honey hole for them. I only find a couple per year but I am sure he spends a lot more time in the woods than I do. He is a shroomin machine lol.


----------



## jmerx

my dad StumbleUpon combtooth tree while walking his road for exercise. He doesn't mess with the mushrooms so he called me most of the time I just happened to stumble upon the right tree. I guess you just have to be looking in the right spot at the right time.


----------



## jmerx

I also spend at least 8 hours a week lookin. Since June!!!


----------



## lgb

Correction: well oiled shroomin machine :lol:


----------



## jmerx

What kind of temps does it take to end mushroom season???


----------



## jmerx

GO ROYALS!!!!!!


----------



## lgb

It depends on the mushroom I guess. You can find oysters frozen in the morning this time of year and they will still be growing. Then you have Velvet's foot mushroom, which I have found but never tried. My luck there'd be a deadly gallerina mixed in and not catch it. Hens are probably done but I am no expert.


----------



## lgb

Sux the Royals lost!


----------



## jmerx

Yeah my season is over other than the occasional oyster. Taken my 11 year old daughter on the youth hunt this weekend first deer hunt. Then I have to hey ready for my rifle season. MAybe find some arrowheads to!!!


----------



## jmerx

That's ok though I'm haven black trumpets on pizza now.


----------



## jmerx

Anyone been out and about???


----------

